# Collage of some of my animals--and a new addition!



## Meg90 (Feb 27, 2010)

Not everyone of course, but most! (well, 15 individuals out of 24 )







In this picture: Anouk, Novalee, Nigel (torts, for those who don't know), Eglantine (boxie), Spike and Gimli (snakes), Catnip, Santiago, Sookie, Vampire Bill, Nausicaa, and a hatching Merlotte (Cresteds) Cowboy and Bebop (Gargoyle geckos) and the Famous Cleo, my tegu in two pics, because she's cool like that. 

As well as someone new! My Mainland Chahoua gecko, who hasn't arrived yet because of the frigid northern climate! I'm tossing around the idea of naming her Giada. 

Here's a bigger picture of her. 





Hope you enjoyed! I will take a crack at another collage tomorrow--maybe one tort centered


----------



## t_mclellan (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 27, 2010)

Definitely a nice collection! Glad to hear you're getting your Chewie! Gorgeous collection!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, really great pictures!


----------



## BethyB1022 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks awesome Meg! Congrats on your soon to be new addition, love the coloring!


----------



## terracolson (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice job!!! Love the photos, you got a great talent


----------



## sammi (Feb 27, 2010)

Nausicaa!! I love that movie! All your little ones are beautiful! =]


----------



## Tom (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice! Cleo is beautiful. I'll put up some pics of Ginger, my red tegu whenever she wakes up. Should be in the next month or so.

Its hard to pick a favorite amongst those. What a great family.

Here's little Ginger in October, just before hibernation.


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks ya'll! Cleo never went down--she slowed on eating though. She eats a large meal every 3-4 days, instead of daily because she could feel the change in weather (barometric pressure and whatnot) today she's having a rat pup, and some apple.  I've got four thawing out in the bathroom sink--two for Spike my spider ball, one for Gimli (his prey size is bigger) and one for Cleo. 

They're in baggies of course!

I'm SUPER excited to get my chahoua! I searched for months to find someone "pet quality" aka a gecko with some reason that it can't be bred--and I finally found HER! It was a great day for me, you can be sure! I get to own the species, but I didn't have to pay the full 400$ and UP pricetag. 

Your red is adorable Roachman.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 28, 2010)

Love the collage! What a beautiful zoo  
Your new addition is stunning!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 28, 2010)

I love your Jordanian! Very beautiful!  I hope to have one some day ...


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 28, 2010)

Which one? Nigel, in the top left, and Anouk in the middle are both Jordans.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 28, 2010)

The one on top, Nigel - but Anouk is beautiful too.


----------



## terryo (Feb 28, 2010)

Meg...I love your collage!! All your animals are so beautiful and healthy looking. I was snowed in this week, and made 4 of them with all my kids and grandkids....it was a lot of work, but there was nothing else to do. You gave me an idea....now I'm going to make one with all my animals too.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 1, 2010)

So Eglantine is in the middle of the 2nd row from the bottom?

Are you still planning to major in herpetology--just asking because you have so much enthusiasm and experience that you'd definitely be good at it. 

Great photos...was Reid already a "reptile" guy when you two started going out, or have they had to "grow" on him?


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 1, 2010)

Reid had never owned a reptile before I met him.  He says the snakes are his fav, but I know he loves the torts a ton too!

Yup--she's in the middle. I've been trying to get Eglantine an appt. for this week I had two fall through--one schools fault, the other work. I'm calling tomorrow to see if I can get us in for Wed. 

Still planning a herp major. Transferring in the spring will be the first big step.


----------



## PATMAN (Mar 6, 2010)

You take great pictures. Beautiful animals you have!


----------

